# Obed in Maine



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Jill - so sorry I missed ya!!
I saw in the conformation thread you made it to the show!!
Any chance you saw Miss Liberty in the ring? 
I had the chance to speak with Alison (Yogi's mom). What a nice woman! She was so very kind and supportive. She was walking around with scissors and thinning shears in the Obed Ring on Sunday while we were all hanging around waiting for judging - offering to trim up the Goldens - how sweet was that?!! And her Yogi!! WHAT A DOG!!!!???!!!
I was not able to watch Conformation on Saturday....but did on Sunday...it was interesting to see the subtle differences....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on Liberty's first CDX leg! WOW, I totally understand you pulling Liberty in the horrendous conditions. We had a similar experience and I should have done the same thing but it was our first (and last) obedience showing. I wasn't up to the cheating/jr. high shenanigans I saw going on but maybe that was only in this area of the country. Titles are nice but ended up not being that high a priority when showing wasn't fun anymore.
We just do obedience at home now , for us.

I do enjoy watching both obedience and conformation.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations on Liberty's first CDX leg! And major kudos to you for your thoughtfulness towards the qualifying dog when you pulled Liberty from the Out-of-Sight Sits and Downs. It's a rare person who is that thoughtful during a competitive event! It's really too bad that the conditions were so challenging and there were so many delays. 

I love watching the video you posted of working with Trace! :wavey:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> Congratulations on Liberty's first CDX leg! WOW, I totally understand you pulling Liberty in the horrendous conditions. We had a similar experience and I should have done the same thing but it was our first (and last) obedience showing. I wasn't up to the cheating/jr. high shenanigans I saw going on but maybe that was only in this area of the country. Titles are nice but ended up not being that high a priority when showing wasn't fun anymore.
> We just do obedience at home now , for us.
> 
> I do enjoy watching both obedience and conformation.


Debles - a shame that the folks in your area were so snotty ARGHHH. So far I've been fortunate and have not had that experience...yes titles are nice...but you are absolutely correct, the training is where it is at - be it in the ring or in the back yard...glad to hear you didnt give that up...
If you ever should find your way to Maine and decide to venture into the ring, please know I will clap and cheer loudly for you and your pupper!!! :wavey:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

DaMama said:


> Congratulations on Liberty's first CDX leg! And major kudos to you for your thoughtfulness towards the qualifying dog when you pulled Liberty from the Out-of-Sight Sits and Downs. It's a rare person who is that thoughtful during a competitive event! It's really too bad that the conditions were so challenging and there were so many delays.
> 
> I love watching the video you posted of working with Trace! :wavey:


Your very sweet....that darling little boy has decided he is a sled dog when he is on leash!! LOL


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Your very sweet....that darling little boy has decided he is a sled dog when he is on leash!! LOL


Oh, Mary, you made my day!  There is hope for Chessie! Now, if I can just train me . . .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good for Liberty- so exciting! Where will you head next to show? Will Trace be out next year, calm and collected from his early trips to watch his sister?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Mary and Liberty. Ed Whitney is one of my favorite judges down here. He is known as a tough scorer - so your score is VERY respectable - but he is fair and consistent. Glad the judge allowed you to skip stays on Sunday.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We will be at the show in Union, ME in late August....

Perhaps the show in Frederickton, New Brunswick....in mid July hubby's motorcycle club has a trip to the Frederickton area at the same time...

Next year will be Tracer Boys chance to try Rally! 
Liberty will not likely be ready for Utility....so I can go and focus on him...

Wasnt Yogi wonderful to watch?!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Will you take Liberty all the way through? Do you do all her training yourself?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Mary and Liberty! Good boy Tracer!

A big kudos to all of you!! 

That's what I LOVE about this sport, you get bit by it because people are ALWAYS willing to give you a hand, wether you fall down, but you always know to get right back up again! I have somewhat of a little 'fan club' going on around here. Some people in town will pass by, and my dad will be outside working and they'll stop and talk to him and ask what I'm doing and some see the shows on TV and my dad tells them all about what I'm doing ....and showing, etc. I also have a 'fan club' at the shows. It's our mentor, and a few of her friends. She KNOWS and they KNOW that I'll be successful. I have a GREAT trainer who always keeps us on our toes, and Maddie and I didn't have the best history or in the past expiriences, but we're working through it. I know that my parents and my 'fan club' will be there cheering and supporting me, while I'm in the ring. It'll be a LONG journey with Maddie. But that's what is SO important in this sport. If I didn't like all the support and help you get, and the fun time with your dog, I would've quit by now, but I'm not giving up on this dog who is sleeping by me, she's a smart dog who is willing to do anything for me.

Congrats again Mary and Libby, you guys have FUN this summer, and it's kind of frustrating when the weather doesn't hold up! 

-C & M


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Will you take Liberty all the way through? Do you do all her training yourself?


I will take her through 'Futility' (Utility) - _Good Lord willing _
I will not likely have the patience/money to go much further....but who knows.... I sooooo admire the dogs/handlers that can keep all of the Open and Utility exercises fresh to earn their UDX titles...maybe a second job 

I do train 99% of the time by myself...Liberty is my first Obed dog and I am proud that, at nearly 5, she still loves to train and enter the ring.

We do drop into a local advanced Obed class that is attended by primarily pet owners. There are also competition schutzhund, tracking, herding and Obed people that attend....it is really more of a proofing class...we dont practice obed exercises - We do use each other as sounding boards for problems and of course encouragment to work through problem...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats to Mary and Liberty. Ed Whitney is one of my favorite judges down here. He is known as a tough scorer - so your score is VERY respectable - but he is fair and consistent. Glad the judge allowed you to skip stays on Sunday.


I throughly enjoyed showing to him and would love to again.
Like you, I found him to be very fair and very consistant....he caught every crooked sit and wide we presented - and he caught everyone elses too! 
I swear he didnt stop smiling all weekend...great stamina and patience...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job you guys! Congrats to Liberty for a job well done. That is really a great accomplishment for both Lib and Trace.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulations


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow Mary - congratulations! Way to go Liberty! Where was this? 
I'm sorry the weather wasn't any help - metal roof with rain and thunder? 

Boy, I may have to plan on a Trip to Union to catch you in August! (I have a dear friend I visit frequently in Warren...)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

EddieME said:


> Wow Mary - congratulations! Way to go Liberty! Where was this?
> I'm sorry the weather wasn't any help - metal roof with rain and thunder?
> 
> Boy, I may have to plan on a Trip to Union to catch you in August! (I have a dear friend I visit frequently in Warren...)


Hey there Margo!
...it was in Cumberland at the fairgrounds...we stayed at the Howard Johnson in So Portland...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Huge congrats to you, Mary and Liberty! Woohoo!


----------

